

These guys got a YC interview. Problems solved: None. - AbhishekBiswal

I am not saying that their app is boring, but still, it doesn&#x27;t solve any problem as such. And I wonder why they would need mentoring &#x2F; funding for this kind of product.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;startups&#x2F;comments&#x2F;23a9cy&#x2F;we_got_a_yc_interview_heres_our_pitch&#x2F;
======
anigbrowl
I had no difficulty in seeing what the value was. Maybe you need to work on
your presentation and articulate the use cases as clearly as they did.

